# Cell service, internet at Baffin & Concan.



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

The wife and I will hopefully be spending quite a bit of time at Baffin Bay/Loyola Beach and Concan/Leakey in the near future and for years to come (more details as they come to fruition). We both have Verizon cell service and the coverage in both of those areas is anywhere from terrible to non-existent. 
Can you 2coolers who live in or frequent these areas tell me which services you have and how they are? I have to keep my Verizon phone, as the company provides it, but would like to get one that I can carry when we go to Baffin or Concan so I can have dependable phone service, get email & internet, etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

AT&T for Baffin area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

My AT&T works well at and on Baffin Bay.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

AT&T work in the Concan/Leaky area. I have Verizon and it sucks when we go to Garner, due to no cell phone service...


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Whatever you do don't get sprint. No cell service in downtown SA, definitely none in Concan.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

AT&T and T Mobile are the only service in the Concan area.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Att west of I37 and South of I10


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

weimtrainer said:


> The wife and I will hopefully be spending quite a bit of time at Baffin Bay/Loyola Beach and Concan/Leakey in the near future and for years to come (more details as they come to fruition). We both have Verizon cell service and the coverage in both of those areas is anywhere from terrible to non-existent.
> Can you 2coolers who live in or frequent these areas tell me which services you have and how they are? I have to keep my Verizon phone, as the company provides it, but would like to get one that I can carry when we go to Baffin or Concan so I can have dependable phone service, get email & internet, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Pick up an AT&T throw away phone if you really need phone service while you're down at these locations, that's what I did a couple of years ago while working in South Texas. Eventually, I switched to AT&T for my service and said goodbye to Sprint. A lot cheaper and much better service for me.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

As said, ATT near Baffin. I hunt in Concan and get decent service but have to drive up to th county road at front of our property.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have Verizon. I got service staying at Baffin Bay Inn at Loyola Beach. Did not check on the water.
Joe


----------

